# Sundown on Presidents Day?



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the day off. NOAA is calling for a wintry mix on Sunday night and then 43 and rain on Monday.  I don't mind the nair, that is what Goretex is for.  The nair and temp should make for some soft bumps.  Nair should keep some peeps off the hill.  I'm shooting for an 8 AM start.  Anyone crazy enough to join me?


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2008)

Alone or with wifey?  

If the niar is bad enough, they may be closed.   But if it isn't bad, I will likely be there Monday night (skiing, not scanning)... unless somebody watches our kids and I can manage a daytrip instead.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wifey has to work.  :-(  I plan on hitting it during the day too.  I just want to get out and make some turns.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm out for Monday.  I will be getting out some time on Saturday afternoon or night, or early Sunday morning.  Holla if you are interested...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm out for Monday.  I will be getting out some time on Saturday afternoon or night, or early Sunday morning.  Holla if you are interested...



If you're there Saturday say hi.  Actually I might have the chance to get out for a few runs after my shift Saturday afternoon.  Give me a call if you head up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If you're there Saturday say hi.  Actually I might have the chance to get out for a few runs after my shift Saturday afternoon.  Give me a call if you head up.



Will do.  If I do end up going on Saturday I have to watch the little one in the AM and then a coaches meeting until 12.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Will do.  I have to watch the little one in the AM and then I have a coaches meeting until 12.



If I get out it will be in the 3 o'clock hour..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I get out it will be in the 3 o'clock hour..



That could work.  I would be up there at 1 pm at the earliest.  I'll give you a call on Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, give me a call.  I don't always get out, I have to leave the mountain by like 4:30 to give my wife enough time to get back up there for her shift.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just looking at NOAA and they are calling for sunny skies on Saturday.  Just need to double check with the wife that Sat is better than Sun family-wise.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2008)

Switching it up again.  I'm out for Saturday.  If they don't close on Sunday due to nair I will be there for a night session.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like the nair is suppose to start around 6pm. The ex bumps are still there, yes?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Looks like the nair is suppose to start around 6pm. The ex bumps are still there, yes?



I haven't heard any rumors about them being mowed (thankfully).  According to their site they are still in place.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ex bumps were still there on Friday.  I didn't hear of any plans to mow them down.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm backing out for tonight.  I don't mind the nair, but they are calling for sleet now.  That does now feel good on the ol' face.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw c'mon!  That's what goggles are for!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Aw c'mon!  That's what goggles are for!



You will appreciate this.  By not going skiing the wife now has time to get some shopping done.  What a luxury, K-Mart and Stop  Shop in the same day!  ;-)


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, that's nothing.  Yesterday I took the kids to Target and the liquor store by myself with my bum knee. 

(I'm just teasing.  You don't realize how easy 1 kid is until you have 2... or 3... or 4... you get the idea. :lol:  But I do appreciate the few times I can run errands child-free.  MUCH easier.)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Ah, that's nothing.  Yesterday I took the kids to Target and the liquor store by myself with my bum knee.
> 
> (I'm just teasing.  You don't realize how easy 1 kid is until you have 2... or 3... or 4... you get the idea. :lol:  But I do appreciate the few times I can run errands child-free.  MUCH easier.)



I believe you.  We are content with feeling 1 is overwhelming until we have 2.  Contract talks are under way for #2.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ex bumps were still there as of last night.  No plans to mow them that I'm aware of...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2008)

Ex bumps still there today, not sure how they were as I didn't try them.


----------

